# Just told lets divorce



## Tom Brown (Apr 20, 2019)

She said I know you dont want this but I do. We had a long marriage that had lots of problems but they we made it thru them all. Now after a short separation where I violated the no contact she wants to end it.

We are set to meet to discuss the house and assets.

Is there anything to be gained or lost by asking he why we can't give our separation more time while I continue to work on myself ? She knows that I have been working hard on myself


----------

